# How Much Does Your Trainer Charge?



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

$35 a half hour lesson.

My trainer will work with me for an hour, which includes me getting the horse ready and tacked up, a lesson, and then me cooling out, untacking, and putting the horse away.

I think its a pretty good deal.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It used to be $30 but now it's $35.  For almost 2hrs, with an hour lesson. I ride English & do jumping/hunters. The 20-30mins (depends) is for grooming mostly & tacking up.
Then warming up, lesson, cooling down, & then untacking is about 15mins at the most. 

It's so worth it though, my trainer's awesome.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I usually have my horse ready already when my trainer comes to make sure I get my full hour.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Mine is 30, used to be 25. It's supposed to be an hour, but it's really as long as it takes for you to get the concept, so it can run longer. 

It's Western saddle, but it's basic riding training.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm getting Basic Riding Skills & Western Pleasure right now. My trainer specializes in Western Pleasure which is magnificent but she also does hunt seat equitation / HUS and jumping so I'm thrilled because I can work on that with him too, Huntseat EQ for me and HUS for Lucky


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, & in my lessons I usually do a lot of flatwork, transition work, & of course jumping! 
Occasionally we go on a trail & do some XC work too, just for the fun of it.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Private half-hour lesson, one-on-one, using a horse from the riding school and having it tacked up for me as I don't know how to do that yet: £25.

Group lesson, one hour, working individually with the instructor, who splits her time between everyone in the arena, riding school horse, tacking up yourself: £15.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

My trainors charge me $20 per lesson for an hour and ahalf. Lol I remember one class i rode for 2 and ahalf hours but still only paid 20 dollars.. Ya i know.... MY TRAINORS ROCK!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

$35 gets me at least an hour lesson on my horse one on one (have had many lessons lasting two hours, depending on what we are trying to accomplish and how my boy is doing). This does not include tacking up or cooling down. Am currently riding in a western saddle, soon to tackle english....we began in the fall working on basics, now I make suggestions for what I need improvement on, or she makes suggestions for new things to try. Her specialty is dressage, I think I would like to try it out eventually after I become comfortable in the english saddle.

Price is supposed to be going down, now that we are at a new barn, she is changing the lesson pricing if you ride your own horse, so my next lesson on Monday should be cheaper!

Sometimes we even trade for lessons....I have photographed her horses, painted and drawn some, I help her out around the barn if she is falling behind, help with camps, etc.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Brandon said:


> My trainors charge me $20 per lesson for an hour and ahalf. Lol I remember one class i rode for 2 and ahalf hours but still only paid 20 dollars.. Ya i know.... MY TRAINORS ROCK!


Lucky you, lol. :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i pay 4000 isk ( 51 $, 26 pounds, 32 euros) for about an hour private riding lesson ! but im usually up there for about two, grooming, tacking up and sometimes helping around ! My trainer supplies a horse and tack ! 
but she´s really great ! sometimes i will ride two horses and therefore riding alot longer and well, its kinda flexible how much time is spent mounted ! she has really tought me so much about all aspects of horses ! about tack, showing, groundwork, cleaning up tölt, getting collection and ofcourse really helped me with my posisiton ( and i could go on all day)! and she says she knows great people in the states to wich i could go later on and help train horses and gain experience  I am really happy with her ! 
hmm. i seem to be paying alot... but thats iceland for you :lol: i don´t really thinks its that expensive...


----------



## DreamingOfHorses (May 26, 2008)

$45+ for about an hour or less.

 

She's not cheap.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

when I was teaching, I charged $30 for a 30 minute lesson. My lessons frequently went over the allotted time (more like 45 mins to the occasional hour) and I refuse to take more than 2 riders at a time 

If I were to go back to teaching now, I would charge $50 for the same lesson. 

The dressage trainer that comes to the barn charges $75 for one one hour lesson :shock: ouch.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

Well, my lessons that are like 3-5hours a day twice a week (I ride several horses for my trainer in that time). Its $750 a month for board & training of my horse, but he has found it among his graces to not charge lessons for me :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't been in a group lesson in a long time. My trainer has such a wide range of students with various levels of experience that a lot of her students mainly take private lessons. I wouldn't mind going in a group once I back up and riding again.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy, most people have it cheap! It's 45-50$ the cheapest in my area...  I'm talking about the private lesson, of course. I don't know about the group lessons now.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

My last trainer charged me 30 for an hour private lesson. It was probably more like an hour and a half to 2 hours though. We would tack up the horse, she would lunge it, I would get one, do some lunge work, ride off the lunge, canter on the lunge, cool the horse off, then sometimes me and my friend (who was my trainer's daughter) would go riding in their pasture. By the time we got back and the horse was cooled off and sprayed off, it would be about 2 hours.

I live in a small town though. Mrs. Nancy had a four horse barn, with two of the horses being 3, and not lessons horses. She refused to have two people in one lesson. She was a great trainer. It was really just a hobby for her, not a job.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is $25 per lesson. lessons are anywhere from an hour to two hours depending on how long it takes me to get whatever we are working on. Summer I take western and then switch to english in the winter. Training on my horse is $600 per month, which is actually really low for this area.... I love my trainer....


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Considering the Aussie $ is comparitive to the US at the moment, I am absolutley choking!!

Here's why.....

When I was having lessons (really got to get back into it) I paid $115 for a 45 minute lesson in dressage. 

Granted it was with a top dressage instructor who was flown in from another state, and before you start thinking 'spoilt brat' :wink: he came for a week, sort of like a school thingy and taught who ever paid.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I pay $25 for a 30min. lesson because I have my own horse. Its $30 if you don't have a horse. Its an english saddle working on flat, dressage, jumping and x-country. Its a full 30min too. You start on time and work the whole way through. You basically work as much as you would in an hour lesson.


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine are with a group of people, and they are free with my pony club!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

my sister and me are sharing our lessons 
Our trainer charges 15 € for both of us
I don´t know how much this exactly is in $ ...
but I somewhere in between 15 - 20 $


----------

